# Does anyone in East Texas know where we can get a Mini Donkey, Horse, or Mule?



## TXFarmGirl

We live in Longview Texas, we have a 13 week old bottle fed, male mini donkey. He is very sweet and loves to run with my kids. When they are doing school,d at night, he gets lonely, so we would like to find him a friend! We have looked, and can't seem to find anyone within about 2-3 hours from Longview TX with a female Mini Donkey, Mini horse, or a Mini Mule that is under 4 months old. If you have or know anyone that has one for sale our little Donkey would love a friend!




 


 

This was his first hoove trim, and he was enjoying his bottle so much his legs gave out, and he wasn't about to let go of his bottle:


----------



## Baymule

I am in the Tyler area, out of town right now. There are Facebook groups that save animals from slaughter pens. I have some saved on my computer at home. Will post links for you in a day or two. There is a kill pen in Kaufman, TX. You can look it up, it is not too far from you. Kill pens send horses to Mexico for slaughter. They put the better ones up for sale. They run lots of donkeys and mini horses through there.


----------



## TXFarmGirl

Got it, thank you so so much! That is so sad...


----------



## Baymule

If you look on Craigs list, you can find donkeys and mini horses.


----------



## Baymule

I just found this on Craigslist

https://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/d/6-months-old-paint-donkey/6737991222.html


----------



## greybeard

1. Wait till next summer's drought.
2. Take your truck with stock trailer to the nearest sale barn. Park it, leave the trailer gate unlocked  and partially open, then go inside and watch the sale.
3. When you come out, your trailer gate will be shut and latched and there will be a donkey (or 2) inside your trailer............maybe an emu as well. 


(that's the way it was in 2011's drought anyway.)
I see donkeys go thru the ring at Livingston pretty often. I've yet to see one bring $75. Horses don't do much better....saw several get no bids at all this year.


----------



## Baymule

That is SO true!


----------



## Bumpa

TxFarmGirl,
Did you find a playmate for your baby?


----------



## TXFarmGirl

Yes we did! Thank you all so much


----------



## TXFarmGirl




----------



## Bumpa

Perfect!


----------



## Baymule

What a cutie!


----------



## TXFarmGirl

Donkey and Mule update: 

They are both doing great, and are getting sweeter, calmer, and more gentle everyday.


----------

